# Premade Logos are slowly coming off



## FTLOSM (May 22, 2013)

I have some premade designs I buy from a few sources that only 2 (out of easily 100+) but 2 are having issues peeling around the edges the logo is just coming off as if it didn't stick fully (but it did stick fine at first and for many washes it held up ok too maybe 6-7 months now this is happening).

I always preheat the press and the shirt as well, and my pressure is pretty firm takes a bit to lock it in place even, following proper time given, using a hotronix maxx press so overall not many issues, just wondered if that happens now and then or if maybe sometimes transfer prints get old or something where they don't stick as well or ???

Suggestions?


----------



## RS Farmah (Feb 4, 2015)

It could be a number of varying factors. Obviously, you have adhered to the temp and time instructions. It could be variations in the transfer paper roll or even something on the material itself which has caused the transfer to become 'unstuck'. What are you transferring onto?
I would apply pressure again and see what happens.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sometimes it is nothing to do with the transfer but more to do with the material being transferred to....


----------

